# This Thread Is To Annoy Charlie B Who Is Annoyed By My Bragging



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL! Funneeee. Maybe it's not that the ladder is too short, but that you are? I know I have this problem. :-D


----------



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

are those the hive I helped you with in San Mateo earlier this year?


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

Those poor bees. They're working hard to fill each new super so that you'll put another one on, hoping to eventually get one that isn't battleship gray or army green, but no...

Seriously, though- nice stack! Assuming the picture is recent, what city are these hives in? Menlo Park is already acting more like what I expect at the end of June instead of early May- I'm suspecting reduced irrigation of flowering gardens due to the drought. This is going to be a long summer.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You really need to develop a little dance routine to go with this, odfrank.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I think there maybe many members on this site that have hives that tall and they don't need a ladder! Here are just a few of mine.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If your mother had fed you enough milk growing up you wouldn't need a ladder? Ever see Shack after a bee attack? Just step over them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Surferay said:


> are those the hive I helped you with in San Mateo earlier this year?


Yes, Jason's house, just moved two baits to there.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

knute;1265078 Assuming the picture is recent said:


> San Mateo near the Fish Market Restaurant. Hives really thrive near the bay. I don't think it is the lack of irrigation, it is the weather and drought. Everything is blooming early. Buckeye in April? Some trees are just now leafing out, some are getting ready to shut down. They know it is going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do those hives have bees in them or is that you store them? No bees to be seen.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you magnify in on the picture you will see bees at the entrance. Bragging about piles of empty boxes would not impress Charlie.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Barry,

Can you please intervene on my behalf with this irreverent braggart who's ego has surpassed even Acebird's delusional grandiose? Is there no end to his constant "Look at me, I've caught 30 swarms and I'm only 5' 2". 

I mean just look at this guy!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Oliver, do you brag? I hadn't noticed


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...this irreverent braggart...

"It ain't braggin' if you done it"--Dizzy Dean


----------

